# Zebra Obliquidens tank mates



## Norm (Aug 27, 2006)

Good evening.

It's been a long time since I have been on this forum.

My Question is - Does anyone have any suggestions as to tank mates for my six 2" to 2 1/2" Zebra Obliquidens ?

They and four 4" Spotted Rafaels are the only fish in my 90 gallon tank, a tank that does have abundant rock hiding places as well as plants.

I am leaning towards some Kyoga Flameback Cichlids or any that some one suggests and hopefully Big Al's has some of them.

Norm


----------



## Ralfie Boy (Apr 18, 2011)

I have Kyoga Flamebacks and they are peacefull for a hap. They will not mix well with Zebra Obliquidens. Some of the more peaceful mbuna or more aggressive haps is a better option. I had to take my Zebra Obliquidens out of my tank due to aggression.
Some suggestions are:
Cyno White Top Hara, Yellow Lab, Labidochromis Mbamba, Socolofi, Red Empress, Deep Water Haps, Msobo Deep, Lemon Jake Peacock, Lwanda Peacock, Otter Point Peacock, Eureka Peacock to name a few. Mike at Finatics has most of these species as well. he could also provide some additional insight.
I would not mix Vic's for fear of hybridization.

Good luck.

Ralf


----------



## Norm (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks Ralfie

Too bad about the Flame Backs but I also have a 100 gal that (maybe) could use a few of them.

I like the Yellow Lab and the Msobo Deep and will definitely check on the other ones mentioned.

I have a 55 gal tank that houses Peacock Cichlids so it would be easy to transfer a couple of these to the 90 gal but they are 2 to 3 sizes larger than the Zebras.

I wrote down some Haps including Tomato, Ruby Green, All Red, Thickskin and Blue Obliquidens as well as Sardine Cichlid, Dogtooth and Red Mwanza to also look into. I can ask at Finatics about these if I go there.

I have never shopped at Finatics but I will look into that.

Thanks again Ralfie, much appreciated.

Norm


----------



## Norm (Aug 27, 2006)

*Finatics*

Looks like Finatics is out for me

I don't drive and it is long way from my place to Finatics.

I will stick to hopefully getting some of the fish from Big Al's.

Norm


----------



## Ralfie Boy (Apr 18, 2011)

You will have to find a ride. It is the best for African Cichlids.

Good luck getting your collection together.


----------



## Norm (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks again Ralfie.

Appreciate your help and information.

Norm


----------

